# Digitrax PR4 and DCS51



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Hooked up the PR4 to my computer and connected the test/programming track to it. Used JMRI Decoder Pro to read/write some CVs to make sure that was working and it was.

Connected the test track to the DCS-51 instead of the PR4 and operated some trains. When I plugged in a the Loconet cable from the PR4 into the DCS-51, the throttle quit working. Cycled power to the DCS-51 and when it started up I got the - cS - flash and then 8888 and all LEDs flashed on the DCS-51. It alternated between - cS - and 8888 repeatedly.

Rebooted everything (more than once) and still no luck. 

Any ideas/suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The DCS51 has a programmer built in, so I'm not sure if you can connect up another one to it.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Lemonhawk said:


> The DCS51 has a programmer built in, so I'm not sure if you can connect up another one to it.


I need glasses. It's the darn cable. Only 2 of 4 lights actually came on when I tested it again this morning. I guess I got the wrong telephone cable.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Success. Controlled my loco with a computer. Pretty cool.


----------

